# John Deere 2130 Hydraulic problem... Help



## barryewd (Dec 29, 2020)

Split tractor and installed new drive clutch---main shaft came out of transmission about 12 inches.
Rebuilt clutch, slid shaft back in transmission, put tractor back together and now no hydraulics. All hydraulics were working fine before I split and rebuild clutch. I need to ask for any suggestions.... I don't want to split down again.
thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Just a wild thought here, but are you ABSOLUTELY sure you put the two steel tubes under the oil pan back into the same two holes in the clutch housing from whence they came? I saw this same symptom (after a clutch split) on a 2630 once, and I can assure you, if those two lines are crossed you will have no hydraulics.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum
X2 on the cris-crossed hyd supply lines. Which shaft came out while splitting (trans or pto/trans pump drive shaft)? 

I have no idea why my text is underlined!!!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Because you have inadvertently clicked on the underlined *U*, third icon at the top of the text box..... you can do *Bold* by clicking the *B....  Now you can have fun with it!!*


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank You for your explanation. I'm a certified computer *dummy* I know what only a few those symbols indicate. Thanks again, Jim


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well Jim, we are just about on even footing now, so I may be asking you some questions in the future!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Your questions are welcomed. Attempting to answer questions about tractors & farm equipment help keeps my mental wheels from getting rustier!


----------

